# Screen printing hats



## arich211 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do i need a special platten to hold the hats down i found the special screen frame.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

You can find a special cap clamp system that do hats, it has a clamp that will hold down your hat in place and screen print it. They even offer different platten that you can use for low, mid or high profile.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, there is a hat platen that needs be used. You should be able to obtain from the same place where you get your other platens.


----------



## arich211 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Aren't plastisol transfers better and easier for printing on caps ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Smalzstein said:


> Aren't plastisol transfers better and easier for printing on caps ?


Easier maybe, but not necessarily better. If you are already set up for screenprinting, then it's just a matter of the screen and platen. Screenprinting is cheaper, faster, and lends itself to small orders.


----------

